# γαία πυρί μιχθήτω = let earth mix with fire; after me, the deluge



## nickel (Mar 20, 2011)

Σε μια συλλογή με τα αδέσποτα τραγικών ποιητών, υπάρχει το δίστιχο:
ἐμοῦ θανόντος γαῖα μιχθήτω πυρί· 
οὐδὲν μέλει μοι· τἀμὰ γὰρ καλῶς ἔχει.
(_Adespota_, 513, σελ. 940)
http://www.archive.org/details/tragicorumgraeco00naucuoft

Στα αγγλικά:
When I die, let earth mix with fire;
It matters not to me, for my affairs will be unaffected.

Από αυτό το δίστιχο προέρχεται το σημερινό *γαία πυρί μιχθήτω*. Σε μετάφραση προς τα αγγλικά είναι πιθανό να προτιμήσουμε το γαλλικό *Après moi, le déluge* ή *After me, the deluge* ή *After me, the flood*. Αυτή η έκφραση είναι πιο συνηθισμένη για τους Εγγλέζους. «*Μετά από μένα η καταστροφή*» λέμε εμείς και συχνά το αποδίδουμε στον Λουδοβίκο ΙΕ΄. Προφητικό μεν, αλλά μάλλον όχι του Λουδοβίκου, αλλά της επίσημης ερωμένης του, της μαντάμ ντε Πομπαντούρ, η οποία, σύμφωνα με την καμαριέρα της, είπε «*Après nous, le déluge*». Όταν το έλεγε η Πομπαντούρ, η φράση «*Après moi, le déluge*» υπήρχε ήδη στο έργο του Μιραμπό _L’Ami des Hommes_ (1755).

Από το βιβλίο με τα απομνημονεύματα της κυρίας du Hausset, καμαριέρας της μαντάμ ντε Πομπαντούρ:

Madame de Pompadour, dans l’ivresse de la prospérité, répondait à toutes les menaces de l’avenir par ces trois mots, qu’elle répétait souvent : Après nous, le déluge. Elle voyait donc une révolution s’approcher, et l’annonçait : elle eût pu même se placer d’avance au nombre des causes qui la préparèrent. A ce titre, elle entre de droit dans notre collection : non par ses mémoires, puisqu’elle n’en a point fait ; mais par ceux de madame du Hausset, sa femme de chambre. Il ne faut point chercher dans ces mémoires, de l’esprit, de l’agrément, et du style; ce n’est point là leur mérite : mais ils sont écrits avec cette bonne foi qu’on n’imite point; et les choses y sont présentées avec une telle vérité, que le lecteur a sous les yeux tout ce que l’historienne lui raconte. On se croit dans l’appartement de sa maîtresse.
http://books.google.com/books?id=7rYUAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA33#v=onepage&q&f=false​
Από το _Yale Book of Quotations_:
*Après nous le déluge.
After us the deluge.*
Quoted in Madame du Hausset, _Memoires_ (1824). Said to be Pompadour's response to Louis XV after the French defeat in the Battle of Rossbach. 5 Nov. 1757. Some sources attribute the comment to the king himself. In reality, it predated 1757 in French proverbial usage. The Marquis de Mirabeau wrote in _L’Ami des Hommes_ (1755). "Après moi, le déluge."
http://books.google.com/books?id=ck6bXqt5shkC&pg=PA598#v=onepage&q&f=false​
Και το βιβλίο του Μιραμπό:
http://books.google.com/books?id=TF8qkp_FnL8C&pg=PA328#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## sarant (Mar 20, 2011)

Πολύ ωραίο, κάποια στιγμή θα το κλέψω.

Πρόσεξα ότι η μαντάμ ντι Οσέ δεν λογαριάζει για λέξεις τα άρθρα: répondait à toutes les menaces de l’avenir par ces *trois* mots, qu’elle répétait souvent : Après nous, le déluge.


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Το θέμα προσφέρεται, έχει κι άλλο ψωμί, π.χ. αποδόσεις σε άλλες γλώσσες. Προσοχή πάντως: το πρόβλημα στο μέτρημα το έχει ένας δοκιμιογράφος στο βιβλίο με τα απομνημονεύματα. Σιγά μην έγραφε έτσι η καμαριέρα. Όπως λέει ο ίδιος: «Il ne faut point chercher dans ces mémoires, de l’esprit, de l’agrément, et du style».


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2011)

nickel said:


> Σιγά μην έγραφε έτσι η καμαριέρα.


_Φιλόσοφος τη μέρα, το βράδυ καμαριέρα_: Θα 'κανε σπουδαίο τίτλο για ταινία.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2011)

μήπως το λέει με την έννοια "δυο λόγια έλεγε η κυρία Τάδε";


----------



## Palavra (Mar 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> «*Μετά από μένα η καταστροφή*» λέμε εμείς και συχνά το αποδίδουμε στον Λουδοβίκο ΙΕ΄.


_Μετά από μένα, το χάος, _δε λέμε επίσης;


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2011)

Βεβαίως. Τα πάντα όλα εκτός από _πλημμύρα_.


----------

